# [Solved] Error with USB via udisks

## ShanaXXII

So I referred to this when I was installing udisks -> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udisks

I put "udisks" in my make.conf. But it didn't pull down udisks like the wiki said it would.

So I manually installed it via # emerge --ask sys-fs/udisks

It finished emerging and when I tried # udisks --enumerate. it would give me this error:

```
 # udisks --enumerate

bash: udisks: command not found
```

Then I went into my file manager (spacefm) and when to "Devices" then clicking on my USB, it gave me this error:

```

(process:29345): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(process:29345): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(process:29345): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_handlers_disconnect_matched: assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(process:29345): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(process:29345): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_handlers_disconnect_matched: assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(process:29345): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(process:29345): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_handlers_disconnect_matched: assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(process:29345): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(process:29345): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_handlers_disconnect_matched: assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(process:29345): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(process:29345): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_handlers_disconnect_matched: assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(process:29345): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

Error connecting to the udisks daemon: Could not connect: No such file or directory

```

:/ ?Last edited by ShanaXXII on Thu Jul 31, 2014 10:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebB

Can you post your emerge --info , emerge -pv udisks and .xinitrc

----------

## ShanaXXII

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Can you post your emerge --info , emerge -pv udisks and .xinitrc

 

how do u copy the output of emerge --info? its really long, and i dont really want to copy it word for word.

But these are my others:

```
# emerge -pv udisks

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild R   ] sys-fs/udisks-2.1.3:2 USE="gptfdisk introspection -cryptsetup =debug (-selinux) -systemd" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

# nano -w ,xinitrc

[[ -f ~/.Xresources ]] $$ xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources

while true: do

xbacklight -set 25

feh --bg-scale /root/wallpaper.jpg

$DWM_VOL=$( alsamixer -set Master );

DWM_CLOCK=$( date '+%a %b %e %Y | $k:%M' );

DWM_STATUS" | WiFi:[] | Lang:[] | Vol:$DWM_VOL | $DWM_CLOCK";

xsetroot -name "$DWM_STATUS"

sleep $DWM_REFRESH_INT:

done & 

exec dwm
```

My statusbar isn't really complete yet, and idk how to get it working, the time is the ony thing working so far..   :Embarassed: 

if you're an expert, can u help me here too?

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> how do u copy the output of emerge --info?

 

You can do "emerge --info >> foo.txt" and open this file with a text editor if you can't copy or emerge wgetpaste then "emerge --info | wgetpaste" an copy the url

Try enabling dbus in your xinitrc: replace "exec dwm" by "exec dbus-launch dwm"

----------

## ShanaXXII

 *sebB wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   how do u copy the output of emerge --info? 
> 
> You can do "emerge --info >> foo.txt" and open this file with a text editor
> 
> Try enabling dbus in your xinitrc: replace "exec dwm" by "exec dbus-launch dwm"

 

```
Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_M_430_@_2.27GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3847588 total,   3133844 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 26 Jul 2014 19:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.23.2 p1.0) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-11.x"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync4.ca.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support readline savedconfig sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

I changed my .xinitrc and exited X server. # startx and it still gave me the same error when i try to mount it. :\

----------

## sebB

I don't use dwm

Did you try a simply .xinitrc like the exemple in the wiki?

```
exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session dwm
```

----------

## ShanaXXII

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Did you try a simply .xinitrc like the exemple in the wiki?
> 
> ```
> exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session dwm
> ```
> ...

 

I changed my .xinitrc to

```
exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session dwm
```

rebooted

# startx

opened up spacefm. selected Device and it still gave me the same error.

And i still can't use the udisks command in the terminal.. :/

I tried another #emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world 

and it gave me about of code   :Confused: 

here it is: http://jpst.it/jtIZ

last time, i did it, it gave me nothing and quit

----------

## sebB

Try: emerge -uDNvp --with-bdeps=y @world

What is the file system of the hard drive you want to mount?

----------

## ShanaXXII

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Try: emerge -uDNvp --with-bdeps=y @world
> 
> What is the file system of the hard drive you want to mount?

 

FAT32, exFAT, NTFS mostly. 

```
# emerge -uDNvp --with-bdeps=y @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  .... ..... done!

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/version-0.990.100-r1 [0.990.100] 105 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.8.0-r1 [0.8.0] 31 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/ExtUtils-Manifest-1.610.0-r1 [1.610.0] 29 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/IO-1.25-r1 [1.25] 52 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Params-Check-0.360.0-r1 [0.360.0] 12 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Module-Metadata-1.0.11-r1 [1.0.11] 27 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.440.400-r1 [1.440.400] 8 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.122.0-r1 [2.122.0] 21 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.900.0-r1 [1.900.0] 57 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/IPC-Cmd-0.780.0-r1 [0.780.0] 27 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.205-r1 [0.280.205] 34 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.180.0-r1 [3.180.0] 62 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.640.0-r1 [6.640.0] 412 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.120.921-r1 [2.120.921] 75 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Module-Build-0.400.300-r1 [0.400.300] USE="{-test}" 301 kB

Total: 15 packages (15 upgrades), Size of downloads: 1,246 kB
```

----------

## sebB

What does dmesg say when you insert your drive?

Post

```
grep VFAT /usr/src/linux/.config

grep NTFS /usr/src/linux/.config

groups

rc-update show

emerge -pv ntfs3g

```

----------

## ShanaXXII

 *sebB wrote:*   

> What does dmesg say when you insert your drive?
> 
> Post
> 
> ```
> ...

 

dmesg

```
$ dmesg

............

[  150.849226] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[  151.046919] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=058f, idProduct=6387

[  151.046924] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  151.046926] usb 2-1.2: Product: Mass Storage

[  151.046927] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: Generic

[  151.046929] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: EF02F1D0

[  151.047308] usb-storage 2-1.2:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[  151.047360] scsi5 : usb-storage 2-1.2:1.0

[  152.041276] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  Flash Disk       8.07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[  152.041609] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[  152.042757] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] 16084992 512-byte logical blocks: (8.23 GB/7.66 GiB)

[  152.043369] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[  152.043374] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[  152.043992] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page found

[  152.043995] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  152.046875] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page found

[  152.046879] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  152.149284]  sdc: unknown partition table

[  152.151780] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page found

[  152.151784] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  152.151788] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

```
$ grep VFAT /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

$ grep NTFS /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

*CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

$ groups

wheel audio users shana

$ sudo rc-update show

alsasound | boot

bootmisc | boot

devfs | sysinit

dmesg | sysinit

fsck | boot

hostname | boot

hwclock | boot

keymaps | boot

killprocs | shutdown

kmod-static-nodes | sysinit

local | default

localmount | boot

loopback | boot

modules | boot

mount-ro | shutdown

mtab | default

net.eth0 | default

net.wlan0 | default

netmount | default

procfs | boot

root | boot

savecache | shutdown

swap | boot

swapfiles | boot

sysctl | boot

sysfs | sysinit

termencoding | boot

tmpfiles.dev | sysinit

tmpfiles.setup | boot

udev | sysinit

udev-mount | sysinit

urandom | boot

$ sudo emerge -pv ntfs3g

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/fuse-2.9.3  USE="-examples -static-libs" 559 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/ntfs3g-2013.1.13  USE="acl external-fuse ntfsprogs -debug -ntfsdecrypt -static-libs -suid -xattr" 1,149 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 1,708 kB
```

----------

## sebB

I don't know how works dwm

You can try

```
rc-update add consolekit default

rc-update add dbus default

gpasswd -a shana usb

```

Then disable this option in your kernel

```
File systems  --->

   DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems  --->

      < > NTFS file system support
```

Enable this

```
File systems  --->

    <*> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support
```

And emerge ntfs3g

Reboot and try if it work with an ntfs drive

----------

## ShanaXXII

 *sebB wrote:*   

> I don't know how works dwm
> 
> You can try
> 
> ```
> ...

 

After doing the above, i was able to mount my usb.

Thank you (:

----------

